# [SOLVED] Matlab image processing problem



## woowar (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey everyone. I have a question regarding image processing using Matlab.
I'm currently working on a piece of coursework where one of the questions ask me to "convert the image to double class". This is directly after I have converted it to grayscale.
I've looked through my lecture notes, and they don't refer to anything like this at all. The only thing I have found is 'im2double'. Do you think this is what they mean?
Thanks in advance for any replys!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Matlab image processing problem*

That sounds probable. The MATLAB documentation site may be a good place to look around, especially the part for the image processing toolbox. Also, since this is coursework, I recommend contacting the TA or teacher. They should understand what the question means or at least what they expect to see.

Image processing toolbox docs: http://www.mathworks.com/access/helpdesk/help/toolbox/images/


----------



## woowar (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Matlab image processing problem*

Thanks very much for the reply. Asked the lecturer and he explained. The code I found was correct, so the coursework is progressing well.
Thanks again!


----------



## amisha1 (Dec 17, 2009)

What was the error? How did you resolved?

______________________


----------

